# Into The West



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought "Band of Brothers" was absolutely amazing, so I decided to check out another Speilberg mini-series, "Into the West". It originally aired on TNT, but you can get it from Netflix. The storyline is based around two families: one of white settlers, and the other of the Lakota tribe. Captain Spears (from Band of Brothers) plays the main white character.

I'm only one disc in so far (three discs), but I'm hooked. The storyline jumps back and forth between the two groups, and you get to see how it all interelates, with some nice plot twists that I'm sure will develop in the future. This is definately going to have a happy ending, because it is filled with racism, hardship, lots of death, and the negative influence of the whites on the Indians. Pretty good so far, and you'll recognize a lot of B-list actors here.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 1, 2006)

No, but it's been on my "to check out" list...


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 1, 2006)

Is Bob Ghengis Khan in it?


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

Not sure who you're talking about.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 2, 2006)

I watched it when it was on originally. Incredible series. The last show really made me upset. It kind of makes you ashamed to know how the US enacted Manifest Destiny. Truly sad. The death of a culture and a Nation for the birth of another. It is unique to see the events through the eyes of the Native American. They have to be the most ignored race of people in American History, and they have the most to complain about, yet don't


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 2, 2006)

noodles said:


> This is definately going to have a happy ending, because it is filled with racism, hardship, lots of death, and the negative influence of the whites on the Indians.



That and its Speilberg and he's a sucker for happy endings  

Sounds like good stuff.


----------



## noodles (Jun 2, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I watched it when it was on originally. Incredible series. The last show really made me upset. It kind of makes you ashamed to know how the US enacted Manifest Destiny. Truly sad. The death of a culture and a Nation for the birth of another. It is unique to see the events through the eyes of the Native American. They have to be the most ignored race of people in American History, and they have the most to complain about, yet don't



I find our current government incredibly ironic. Let's see, in our past, we stole a whole bunch of land from the natives and the Mexican government. Now, we want to keep "illegal immigrants" out of our country. 

Someone should go over to every Congressman's, Senator's house, plant a flag in the living room, run them out of the house, and then pass laws forbidding them to ever return.


----------

